# walnut burl by the ton



## low_48 (Mar 9, 2008)

I've been watching this guy post for the last couple of months. He's driving me crazy. Anyone live close , Nothern California, and might be interested in a group buy? He was advertising at $.85 a pound.

http://www.woodweb.com/exchanges/lumber/posts/462356.html


----------



## Ligget (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW! That has some awesome figure![]


----------



## Daniel (Mar 9, 2008)

I live in Reno. that is really not that far from Fresno. I e-mailed the guy and if there is enough interest in Black walnut burl I will try to work with him on selection of a slab or two. I already told him that any old slab will not do. I also asked about smaller pieces that still had remarkable figure and or grain. I know of one other walnut burl place even closer but have never been able to contact the owner.


----------



## Darley (Mar 9, 2008)

Daniel I will be interested on some blanks, what the size of the slab and weight?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 10, 2008)

Forget it. his reply was pretty short but he only deals in large quantity orders of slabs. so getting even one slab would be ignored. I was asking about small burls that are top quality as in music grade. He didn't even answer that question. Next.


----------



## Nolan (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes he is very tempermental, he was going to come up one time and do some trading with me but he wanted me to trade my AU burl for his stuff pound for pound. Then when I told him that there was no way I could do that he never showed or even called to say F off. Just my person experience with him. I was also going to give him the walnut burl I have for some of his olive burl.


----------



## Sfolivier (Mar 13, 2008)

There are so many people like him, in that field. I grew up having lots of interactions with loggers and foresters and so many of them are literally "bears"...  [V]

I guess it's why everyone appreciate a good civilized supplier


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah like the ones on our wonderful IAP site HUH?


----------



## Darley (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe it would be better to see the product at the place to see what is the size of a slab and how much each will cost then post here, looking at the photo look like burl slice ( better word than slab []) are not so big or I need another pair of glasses[B)]Burl slice don't have to be cut out only for pen blanks, just my 1/2p


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2008)

Serge, I was told the offer is only for "Bulk Purchases of Slabs" not sure how many slabs we could actually use but am pretty sure it would never reach the "Bulk" range


----------



## fiferb (Mar 13, 2008)

Too bad he's not very smart. He could up the price a little, sell smaller quantities and probably make more money.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 13, 2008)

Have you looked at his other postings? maybe he is changing his mind.
http://www.woodweb.com/exchanges/lumber/posts/462516.html


----------



## RogerGarrett (Mar 19, 2008)

I emailed him and received the following response:

"Hello Roger, cost is $1.50/lb if less than 500 lbs.  At 500 lbs cost is .85/lb Many of these slabs went to Geogria yesterday and were all 3" and thicker. I can provide the same for you as well. I also arrange pick up of your load. Thanks, Joey "

He also gave a telephone number which I am not posting.  It might be worth checking out.

Best,
Roger GArrett


----------



## Darley (Mar 19, 2008)

Look like he re-think is position, why not buy from him 510 pounds [  ]@ .85 the pound would not be to bad


----------



## Daniel (Mar 20, 2008)

Hope this conversation did not get moved to anouther thread. I had an e-mail or two from others that have gotten farther on this than I did. Just some thoughts. 500 lbs is only $425 at $.85 ea. that is not much more than a drop in the bucket from what I have seen in group buys around here.
next would be freight in getting it some where to be cut into blanks.
This will probably get long, but is a pretty complete plan.
Fresno is 300 miles from me, 10 hours round trip.I can get a truck that can easily carry a 500 pound load but will add a $200 charge at least to the cost to do so. Half of that is the cost of gas alone. the other half is my guess at a truck rental for a day. I have no idea if freight charges would be a better or worse deal. As for cutting it up I have a grizzly 14 inch band saw with a 3/4 inch blade on it, time would be the big factor here and I would most likely need a new blade to cut up that much wood. mine is currently fairly new and good for about three sharpenings. 
lastly is how much of this would then be bought by the group.
as a rough guess I will say 500lbs turned into pen blanks, bowl blanks, and bottle stopper blanks cost a grand total of $600. (trying to think about taxes etc). But how many actual blanks woudl we end up with?
I have heard in the past that even wood that is hand selected for pen blanks looses about 20% due to not being good enough. all the wood could be sold as pen blanks but would have to be graded as to grain quality etc. does anyone have even a guess at how many blanks you can expect to get from 500 lbs of walnut? It is a pretty light weight wood from what I have had in the past. Also anyone have any idea how much time to expect to be able to get it cut up. I tend to devote a lot of time to this sort of thing once I get started, as in 3 to 4 hours a day. 
I would hope to be able to drive down there and hand select slabs to get the highest yield of top quality blanks but still there will be a ton of duds.
Most of this amounts to one simple thing. "Risk" without knowing the total cost or the total number of blanks, there is no way to know the final cost per blank. time to re write how a bulk buy is done. And i am really happy to try and do that. Basically my idea is an investment type idea. Only problem is this investment is guaranteed to only break even at best. and it still runs the risk of loosing money. not exactly a buy now type of thing. 
5 investors at $120 ea would generate the cash to get the job done. I am willing to be investor 1 (understand a lot has to be worked out at the other end of this deal as well)
So if i can get 4 more people to raise ther hand I will try to work things out with the supplier. if you are interested but don't want to put up the whole 120 out of your pocket you can arrangeany side deals with other members on your own. I am trying to limit how many people I have to answer to to 4. So if you want to find 4 other people that will each pitch in 24 bucks that would really bring the risk factor down a lot.
Finally when all is said and done you can get your money back as the wood sells. I would say you can get it in wood as well but if everyone wanted only wood then there would be non to sell, and how many of you want 100 lbs of wood. but in reality you can get at least some of your money back in wood plus the cost to get it to you (postage)
you all totally confused yet? OK will let me kep trying.
An even better idea woudl be someone that is closer does the picking up and cutting. but basically that is my only better idea. 
I think it best that if you are willing to be an investor that you e-mail me. I will set up an e-mail account for us to communicate through as my usual e-mail has lots of spam problems. and we can move forward from there. 
Finally at this time I am only looking for 4 more people willing to put up $120. I will then start trying to work out the details with he supplier. Do not send me money util I tell you to I have tons of details to get nailed down on this idea. also if anyone wants to find out what freight from fresno CA to Reno NV would be please do so and let me know.just might be cheaper. I ahve a commercial address it can be delivered to if that brings the cost down.
For pens and bowl blanks I also think the burls would be a better way to go but that is a different plan.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 20, 2008)

I called Joey, He has no problem with coming down there and selecting slabs. he does have slabs graded for quality witht he price going up per pound depending on quality. He quoted me a price that goes as high as $1.50 per pound. He also has select small pieces as much as $6.00 a pound.I did some weighing of some Black walnut blanks I have and get about 12 - 3/4 X 6 inch blanks per pound, allowing for waist I will make it 10 blanks per pound making 5000 blanks from 500 lbs. Even at the $1.50 per pound, $200 to get it to Reno, cutting it into blanks etc allowing for about 20% waist. this works out to about 3.5 cents per cubic inch or $.21 per blank. Joey thinks it will be $200 or less to have it trucked to me as well, but I can't hand select the slabs that way.


----------



## Darley (Mar 20, 2008)

Daniel I would be in for US$ 120.00 if you don't mind, we will discuss shipping to me later, I think we got a good opportunity here to get some quality walnut I trust you that if you hand pick you will choose the best, all say 5000 pen blanks may be less if you cut same bottle stopper blanks and bowl blanks

edit:  Thanks for your time


----------



## Daniel (Mar 22, 2008)

Sory for laging here folks. got real busy at work the last day or so. But am on vacation for the next week.
Darley you are on my list as the second investor. I am sure we can get something worked out on shipping that will not bankrupt you.
I also have two other possibles so I might have 4 of the 5 investors at this time. I also recieved a shipping quote from joey from fresno to Reno of $160 but that requires that he selects the slabs. He sent me 8 photos of what he considers good wood so I will post those later when I have been able to size them for this forum. they look pretty good to me for the price.


----------



## ElMostro (Mar 22, 2008)

Daniel, I can be your final "$120 investor", let me know if you still have space.

Eugene


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 22, 2008)

I would love to be in on this one, $120 is reasonable, but not in the budget right now. Anyone here want to split that into 4 with me and go at $30 each. Reply here & PM me.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 22, 2008)

Daniel,
 I would be willing to be an investor for this one. You have always run a great deal for everyone and I will be willing to put up some cash. I am allergic to Walnut, so I would only ask for a small amount. I will PM you later for deails.
Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## badvlad1 (Mar 23, 2008)

You guys should check out his ebay store at the link below.  He gives dimensions and weights so you can calculate the number of blanks you can get.  I've bought some redwood slabs from Arcata CA and this stuff is soaking wet and weighs a ton when they pull the stumps and slab the wood.  In fact I have a 4x6ft red wood slab under my bed I've been drying for a couple years. I'd guess you'd get half a dozen blanks from a pound of wet walnut. I used the weights and dimensions from the second link.  

Calculated another way, I think the slabs in the second link add up to about 3.9bf and weigh 19lbs so that would be about 5 lbs per board foot, so at a $1 per pound (assuming you get a better price than he's offering on e-bay) you get $5 a board foot. Guess that's a pretty screaming good deal since a board foot of clear walnut will cost, what $6??  But you still have to dry it without it curling up like a pretzel then mill it down for use..... Hmmm lots to think about, I'll be losing some sleep tonight!

I'm down in LA and was thinking of driving up to Fresno and scoring some walnut slabs for myself but I'm booked till the end of April.  

http://stores.ebay.com/Fruitwoodz_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQpZ2QQtZkm

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-PC-BLACK-WALN...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 23, 2008)

Ron-sent you a pm!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2008)

I had a whole ong message I thought I sent but now it is missing. bummer. anyway
here is the list of investors
Me - full share
Darley - full share
El Mostro - full share
Ron Schmitt - working on a gorup to take a full share
Jarhead - full share
I would like phone numbers for everyone but Darley. I have lots to talk to you about. as far as this particular buy goes I am getting the trip planned, pretty much waiting for  Ron to get his group together. and I will be sending out notices for payments. 
Pay pal would be fast but cost extra, about $4. mailing me checks would be slower but free. I sort of hope to get this done in the next week but it doesn't have to be.
I think that the we need to go to e-mail to finalize everything for the sace of this thread.

For everyone else. Joey has a lot of stuff available. including some to die for pieces of marbled walnut.
he also has a long list of other woods he sells.
these are not at 85 cents a pound. the marbled walnut he showed me was 4 lbs and sold for $50. It was worth every penny. I am trying to organize just how to get info on all this to the group. I want to taek some pictures while I am there and then be able to give you all an idea of what he has at what prices. I also asked him to post some of his best pieces here in the business classifieds. here is the list of woods he sent me that he sells.
lychee, coffee wood, olive blanks, purnama, pistachio, 
plum, eucalyptus burl and others.
I hope to take this a lot farther than just this one group buy.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been a bit slow on this as I have had these for a few days now. forgive me I am working on a computer that will barely run the internet much less edit photos etc.

So I am pretty sure there are a few people wondering just what will we get for our 85 cents a pound.
these are pictures Joey sent me as examples of what he has. all of these are at the 85 cent a pound price.













































Ron is still looking for a couple of people to jump in with him at about $30 a person, I think.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Ron is still looking for a couple of people to jump in with him at about $30 a person, I think.


Yes I am, 2 more @ $30 for what looks to be a great opportunity. If you want in, speak up now so we don't have to keep the rest of the group waiting.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RonSchmitt_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ron, 

I can paypal you $30 and join in with you if you like.  PM me if it's a go.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## BruceK (Mar 23, 2008)

Ron,
I'll go in for a $30 share.  PM me too if its a go.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats 4!
Bruce, Roger, Marty, PM's sent with my contact info in them.
Happy Easter all.

Daniel,
Thanks for running this.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2008)

This whole idea is pretty much getting made up as I go. For several reasons some things I wrote in earlier posts no longer apply. I have a real thing about doing what I say so I tend to remember exactly what I said. anyway, as far as a group buy and the restrictions about not making a profit on them. that will only apply to buying the slabs. what happens to this wood, wether it gets resold or at what price will be up to those that get it. This means the investors can take there share and resell it at a mark up if they choose. Sorry for the change but it never really set right with me that I am trying to tell others what they can or cannot do with the stuff they bought. I hate to change my word as it usually leaves someone shafted. Forgive me if this was a curve ball for you, I am flying by the seat of my pants right. 
As far as the investors are concerned, the deal is still the same. you can get your return in wood or get your cash back after the wood sells at actual cost. 
Ron is offering you the chance to get 25 lbs of really nice looking wood for $30.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2008)

well I gues that will teach me to not wait to hit the send button. I knew you al woudl come through.
I will be in contact with all the people that are in for payment etc as this is a go.
for those of you that are in. the only price I do not have a quote on is the truck I need to rent. if there is a problem with that I will let you know by e-mail. any and all details will get worked out so please let me knwo if you are thinking of anything. I really hope to do this this week as i am on vacation and a drive through the scaramento valley would be a real refresher.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Anyway, as far as a group buy and the restrictions about not making a profit on them. that will only apply to buying the slabs. what happens to this wood, wether it gets resold or at what price will be up to those that get it. This means the investors can take there share and resell it at a mark up if they choose. Sorry for the change but it never really set right with me that I am trying to tell others what they can or cannot do with the stuff they bought. I hate to change my word as it usually leaves someone shafted...........



I didn't read anywhere that there were limitations on what we did with the purchase once we purchased it. It has looked like a typical group buy all along - a bunch of people purchasing from a commercial source through one person who set it up.  Seems fine to me! 

On the other hand - like all group buys (like with pen kits for instance) - whatever happens to the purchased product following the official group buy - well, that's up to the purchaser.

I think you're ok David - thanks for setting this up!

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2008)

Roger, I had mentioned that the wood would be cut up and sold by me, or something close to that. as this has progressed at least two people want there full share in wood. So I am not sure how much of this is even going to be resold. Just second thought that I better not assume what other people have planned for there slabs. I hope to resell some of what I get, probably most of it at a non profit but most people are smarter than that with there money. so far it looks like about 300 lbs of it of it is simply going to get shipped as slabs to somebody else, probably more. O hasven't heard back from one person as to just how much wood he wants but he does want some. as it is now I may have less than 200 lbs to even offer as blanks of any kind. and that does not reduce it by  the bowl blanks that will come out of it.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 24, 2008)

If anyone has extra pen blanks I would be interested in a small purchase of $30 or $40?


----------



## JohnU (Mar 24, 2008)

I would be interested in a small purchase of $30 or $40 or a small slab that I would cut myself to save someone the time if the oportunity presents itself.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 24, 2008)

John, I know there will be at least some blanks offered out of this. as it is now about 190 lbs of the wood will stay with me. It looks like the rest is going to the investors.
most of them want slabs and intend to get the best use of the wood they can as in bowl blanks or other larger projects from as much of it as they can. I will use at least some of my share for peppermill blanks. Some will become bowl, bottle stopper and other project pieces. I hope to start a thread that lets people ask for what they want out of it.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 24, 2008)

Daniel, That sounds great.  I'll look forward to seeing your post.  Thanks, John


----------



## Darley (Mar 25, 2008)

Daniel sorry for my silence, was away for Easter long weekend with the family PM send to you Thanks.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 25, 2008)

Serge, Thanks buddy, hope you had a great time. I double checked my sent messages and couldn't find the ones I thought I had sent you. At any rate all is good a the moment.
This is all so fun there has to be somethign illegal about it[}]
here is the lates chapter in the story.
I pick up the rental tonight at 8:00 Will leave Reno around 5 a.m and expect to be in fresno around 10:00. Do not expect to here from me tomorrow either on the forums or by e-mail.
Thursday I will sort out the slabs, take pictures of each of them, and send each investor pictures of there share. I also plan to get pictures of other things Joey has to offer while I am there in the interest of doing more group buys.
As for the investors. I will use the photos of your actual slabs to work with you on just what to cut up, how to cut it up, what to sell, at what price, and what to ship to you. So till I actually have the wood in my greeeeeedy little hands, there is not much more to do. except say ROAD TRIP! I am so looking forward to this. My wife and three kids are going with me so it is a group buy / family day out.


----------



## Darley (Mar 25, 2008)

You're a smart cockie[}] we know now who's going to load the truck


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2008)

Just a quick note to say I am back, With the burl. I am really tired so will wait til tomorrow to post pics and comments. I will say you will be real happy.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> I am really tired so will wait til tomorrow


I'll send you some coffee, GET BUSY


----------



## RogerGarrett (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Just a quick note to say I am back, With the burl.........I will say you will be real happy.



Oh what a tease!

I'm looking forward to seeing what we have invested in.[]

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Daniel (Mar 27, 2008)

Just one more tease for you. This is what a quarter ton of fun looks like for any woodworker.








My son is 6 feet tall.

Notice how I carefully avoided showing any details of the grain in this photo. I would like to say that was a mistake.[}]

Good detailed photos coming up. I have 20 slabs to get through though.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 27, 2008)

I will be starting a new thread on this group buy that will be in the interest of getting the burl sold.
I still have to get the buyers to agree on a price for the wood but for now I will post these pictures as examples of what to expect offered in that thread. 
the ruler in all photos is 12 inches. the slabs run from 1-7/8 inches thick up to 3 inches thick. one other slab is over 7 inches thick.

I will start with the part I am most happy with. I managed to get 91 lbs of slabs that evey square inch is top notch grade A pen blank burl. this is an example of just one of them. this particular one is 12 lbs. 1 7/8 inches thick.






Now don't cry that only 91 lbs out of 500 looks like that. the next step down has areas just like the above but also has areas that are not quite as marbled. the figure in the grain becomes more spread out in areas of the slab, But will still make a top notch bottle stopper blank, really nice pen blank or even make a tool handle that would cause you to never use the tool again. This is a good example of these slabs. In this case the slab even has an area that is pretty poor in grain but in these slabs there really is not much of that.
I got 177 lbs of these.





Next step down are slabs that have burl that will work very well for turnings just a bit larger in diameter than a pen. all of this will work well for bottle stopper blanks or any spindle turning of an inch or more. I have 106 lbs of these slabs





Finally are two slabs I picked to become peppermill blanks. they both have nice grain color and even some figure. but only on a scale that will work for a 2" diameter turning. in total there are 122 lbs and at an extimated 5 lbs for a blank there will only be enough for 24 blanks at best. both of these slabs are 3 inches thick so can make blanks for even the largest peppermills.
this slab is 60 lbs.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Apr 5, 2008)

Daniel,



The rest of the members of the IAP know that I'm usually fairly conservative in my postings here - not much emotion.






I received my burl slabs today (about 20 lbs or so).  







I gently planed and sanded this slightly wet wood so I could better see what it looked like.  I'll try to post a picture of what I found under the imbedded shavings and band saw blade marks .  But.....for now......








all I can say is.....









OH






MY









GAWD!!!![:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]

Thanks for all of your hard work.  Some of this is simply amazing.  

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Daniel (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Roger, I love making people happy. I guess the group may have thought this idea had died by now. Well I have just been really busy e-mailing tons of stuff to  those that took part in this, breaking my saw. and genreally hacking my way thorugh one of the most difficult group buys I have ever done. as it turns out I will end up with about 80 lbs of this wood to offer to the group. But it will be a while before that happens. It is all pretty wet and I have to get the rest of the group buy people there share first.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 6, 2008)

I've been wrestling with myself about posting this. First this photo is a sample of the best of the best for the walnut burl. this is the edge of a slab I cut for John. It is 3 inches thick and 12 inches square. It was more luck than anything that I managed to get these two edges. as not all the wood looks like this, in fact a lot of the wood does not look this good,




 but I sort of Gawd myself when I saw it.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Apr 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> I've been wrestling with myself about posting this. First this photo is a sample of the best of the best for the walnut burl. this is the edge of a slab I cut for John. It is 3 inches thick and 12 inches square. It was more luck than anything that I managed to get these two edges. as not all the wood looks like this, in fact a lot of the wood does not look this good, but I sort of Gawd myself when I saw it.




That does look pretty good.  Here are two of the pieces I received.  They weren't all this good, but that's what we knew going into it.  The first photo is a slab that measures 2-3/4 inches thick and is 9 X 11 inches of usable wood.  The second is just shy of 1-1/2 inches thick and is 4 X 9 inches.  This represents about 1/2 of what I received.  









I would be interested in getting more of this stuff if anyone has the desire to organize another group buy.

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Jarheaded (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting that picture Daniel, now my brother knows that I have it and is looking through my shop for some reason. Poor guy doesn't know that I hid it in the attic to dry completely. At least he won't know it until he sees this post and then he is going to have a field day up there.
 The wood that was sent to me is some of the nicest Walnut that I have seen, but you can see that by the picture.
 Thanks for doing all this work and still continuing to work with a bandsaw that was giving you headaches. Most people would have said screw it and just took a chainsaw to it and sent it out in rough slabs, or at least that is what I would have done.[}] You have done a fantastic job with this buy and hopefully someday I will be able to return the favor for the load of work that you took on for the rest of us.
Thank you


----------



## Darley (Apr 6, 2008)

This is probably the best piece of walnut I have seen, Thanks Daniel for this GB


----------



## Daniel (Apr 7, 2008)

This sort of group buy has been contemplated many times in the past. And quickly abandoned due the obvious difficulties. Although we made it, it has not been the best managed group buy I have ever done. I want to publicly thank Serge Ron, John, and Eugene for there trust patience and generally putting up with me when I got tired, frustrated or otherwise wondered off the trail. I always learn a ton when I try a new way to do a bulk buy. hopefully I have learned enough from this one to smooth out a lot of bumps.
Just for the record here are a few things I learned.
1. although driving 13 hours to hand select the wood makes a fun trip, it also leaves you totally exhausted just when you have the hardest work to do. I would have the wood delivered next time.
2. Although I was extremely accountable every step of the way on this buy. I did that simply because it was a first time thing. Nobody could go to the time and effort I did on this buy with photos, decisions on how wood was divided, My advice would be to use a well established and trusted bulk buy manager and simply let them go to town.
3. no special requests, the wood really needs to be cut up to get divided evenly. at least cut everything to equal size pieces even if they are 3X3s or even larger. trying to  divide whole slabs will hurt the brains of those that are only reading about it.
4. even if you have a really good saw, do not pick slabs thicker than 3" and even then expect some repairs to your saw. My repair costs have been about $1.00 per 10lbs. of wood so far and I have only cut up 40% of it.
5. clean your saw blade after every couple of cut in thick wood. You will quickly learn to hear when the blade needs cleaning. The gunk will build up fast on the side of the blade that is against the wheels. block guides might help keep this cut off. my bearing guides simply burned up from it. it will build up until the blade breaks.
6. letting the slabs dry would avoid a lot of repairs. It would also require a long wait. Even in my dry climate, to give you an idea of how dry it is here. Even cactus cannot grow here. think death valley dry.
7. expect postage to be about $1.00 per pound after the fact.
8. loss in weight do to waste and wood drying is about 20% (500 lbs of burl ended up being about 400lbs of usable wood or evaporated water. the loss do to drying is huge in my case. one slab went from 64lbs to 56 lbs in three days.

OK well that is my report for now. I have 100lbs of wood that I will be cutting up into blocks and posting for sale here at I.A.P. Give me a week or two to get it ready as I need a rest for a bit. I hope to show pictures of large pieces that you all can request what you want from it. I don't want to cut a bunch of pen blanks when someone would have bought it as stopper blanks or something else.


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 8, 2008)

Daniel, my share arrived last night, opened the box to let it air out but since it was dark I did not have chance to look at it in detail but what I saw so far I like. 
Daniel, thanks again for putting this together, Eugene.


----------



## RonSchmitt (Apr 11, 2008)

Got mine today, looks good. Thanks for all your trouble Dan.


----------



## BruceK (Apr 12, 2008)

I got my packages today.  Gee 1/4 of one share is alot of walnut  Thanks Daniel for doing this, it is appreciated!!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2008)

OK folks in case you didn't see it. I have started listed some of the burl in individual classifieds. I put it there because I cannot be sure if there will be a profit on this stuff at this time.


----------

